# Diminuendo/crescendo from/to niente



## Carlos GHerrera (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello guys.

Recently I have been reprograming my Sibelius to make it more dynamic-responsive.


I have been trying to make the diminuendo to silence (and the crescendo from silence) to work properly, but so far I haven´t been able to make it.

Does anyone if is there any way to fix this issue and how?


Also I would like to make brass in general more dynamic responsive (specially for softer dynamics).



Just as a side note, I have tried using NotePerformer, but sadly the sound of NotePerformer is not so appealing. I sounds amazing for powerful brass passages...but still...


----------



## mathis (Jun 16, 2014)

The special (d)al niente hairpins don't play back the way you (and I) expect. Use a normal hairpin and let it soften down to pppp or so.

Experiment with the entries in the playback dictionary. There you can specify the midi velocity for each dynamic mark. If you think your piano is to loud, lower the number of "p".


----------



## careyford (Jul 1, 2014)

I also recommend putting a pppp in that is hidden and set to "0" on midi volume.


----------

